# 68 quarter panel rocker extension clips



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

does anyone know if there are some kind of nylon inserts that are pushed into the oval holes before the rear rocker clips are installed. I purchased the correct clips but they just loosely push into the holes then fall out,I had the tool that came with the clips that looked like you insert it into the clip then turn it so it spreads the clip and grips the panel but the clip is too tough and the tool just snaps when you turn it. I don't see any inserts on the net but I seem to remember inserts 2 years ago when I was stripping the car.


----------

